# this is probably a stupid question but...



## aBreeze (Dec 30, 2005)

ok so a female donkey is a jennet, and a male is a jack... would you call a gelded jack a john like a mule or a gelding? or something all together different?! thanks!!!


----------



## minimule (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe he is just a gelding. Not positive though.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 30, 2005)

I have always called them just a gelded mule too, but the proper term for a male mule is horse mule, but alot of people refer to them as a john mule, the female mule is called a mare mule, but commonly called a molly mule. It gets so confusing.




Corinne


----------

